

The madness of corporate web filters - cpswan
http://blog.thestateofme.com/2011/01/12/the-wrong-sort-of-radio/

======
iwwr
Perhaps a cost-saving measure would be to provide unlocked netbooks and a
separate wireless connection to them, distinct from the company network. Even
if employees would be discouraged to slack off, if they did, they had an
outlet for it.

